# 3-6 pensacola beach LIVE REPORT



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Trying to catch a few pomps... sand fleas are hard to come by. Got enough to fish with, and have had rods out since about 8:15... 

Tide is extremely low, and the wind just clocked around out of the east. 

Low expectations with as low as the tide is... this afternoon should be good, but if I don't catch anything by 11:30, I'm going home to cook a steak... always gotta have a back-up plan. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Get'em !


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

God this is boring! 

Should have brought beer.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

If you would have invited me I would have brought a lot of it. And a mini max BGE.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah but then I have to concentrate on your ugly face and not on my fishing...

Gave it up. Going to cook steak and drink beer.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gay


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Maria's sell pompano


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You went to the beach and didn't take beer??


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Tide was so low and water was so flat, I called it early this morning. Not too mention flipper and friends came to play.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I tried yesterday. None to eat.... I did see quite a few pomps on the pier following sheepshead around and two get pulled up on set rigs.... Till my next time off, y'all kill them all!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd leave home without bait before I leave without my beer because I can catch bait on the beach, can't brew a cold one.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

We caught them & Sheepies. See Jr's face book.


----------

